

A quantum version of Darwinian natural selection - dnetesn
http://fqxi.org/community/articles/display/189

======
PeterWhittaker
Poor headline: The article has nothing to do with either Darwinism or natural
selection. The subject is a novel approach to the "epistemic" and "ontic"
problems of quantum mechanics, one aspect of which is a Darwin-inspired
concept of information dissemination and selection by observers of quantum
states.

Not a bad read, really, an intriguing approach. Always nice to know that there
are serious researchers dissatisfied with the Copenhagen Interpretation and
searching for more.

